# Separation Problems



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been having problems with JD for a while now. He runs away from me when I try to get him out of the cage and goes to the nearest corner when I feed or give them both water. Mercedes doesn't he just sits there and watches or hops up on my hand. I thought this would get better as he would see that Mercedes doesn't care. But he still is backing away and not being sociable around me. Though the weirdest part is whenever they are moving around and he wants back in the cage he runs right up to my hand. 

The biggest problem is that I can't separate them. They follow each other EVERYWHERE. Whenever I take JD out and try to be alone with him Mercedes will fly around and try to find him. If I close the door they will scream to each other and try to find each other. I'm at a loss of what to do. I know if I don't get JD alone and try to spend time with him he won't ever learn. He has opened up more though which I'm glad. He is chattering and squawking and running around a lot more. He used to just sit there and have Mercedes chatter in his face all the time and do nothing.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

In my opinion you should never force a bird to come out of its cage, or take it out against its will. It’s best to just leave the cage door open (only when you’re there to supervise), and let JD come out if and when he’s ready. It sounds like he feels very safe in his cage, which is why he happily hops onto your hand when he’s out. He knows you’re going to likely be taking him back to his cage, which by the sound of it, is where he wants to be. Apart from opening the cage door to encourage him to come out, I’d also keep interacting with Mercedes as JD will likely follow Mercedes lead, see you’re safe and fun and start to want to interact with you. I’d also spend time with JD inside his cage, talking to him, feeding him etc. so he can see you’re safe and bring good things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> In my opinion you should never force a bird to come out of its cage, or take it out against its will. It's best to just leave the cage door open (only when you're there to supervise), and let JD come out if and when he's ready. It sounds like he feels very safe in his cage, which is why he happily hops onto your hand when he's out. He knows you're going to likely be taking him back to his cage, which by the sound of it, is where he wants to be. Apart from opening the cage door to encourage him to come out, I'd also keep interacting with Mercedes as JD will likely follow Mercedes lead, see you're safe and fun and start to want to interact with you. I'd also spend time with JD inside his cage, talking to him, feeding him etc. so he can see you're safe and bring good things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He already comes out on his own. They both play on the floor together. I only take them out forcefully when I have to clean to cage. Normally I'll take out Mercedes and then he will be willing to come. It's just upsetting that he moves away when I feed them or come to get Mercedes. But I'll work on it.


----------

